# D.Bar, Door security.



## lenny (Feb 25, 2008)

Currently  looking for a D. bar door security device, Fiamma do one for £57 quid,has anyone got one and are they any good?
I know Fiamma make good quality products but I'm just seeking more advice.

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## Trevor (Feb 25, 2008)

lenny said:


> Currently  looking for a D. bar door security device, Fiamma do one for £57 quid,has anyone got one and are they any good?
> I know Fiamma make good quality products but I'm just seeking more advice.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation



Is that the one that is out side the door like on a hinge and it folds over your door when you go out, if it is i saw a van with one on up at Amble the other week.


----------



## lenny (Feb 25, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Is that the one that is out side the door like on a hinge and it folds over your door when you go out, if it is i saw a van with one on up at Amble the other week.



Thats right Trev, it doubles up as a grip handle when climbing aboard and when closed it covers the door opening and is lockable.

The door on my van is the barn type and seems very fragile so I thought that one of these would cover both doors,top and bottom and give me peace of mind


----------



## Belgian (Feb 25, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Is that the one that is out side the door like on a hinge and it folds over your door when you go out, if it is i saw a van with one on up at Amble the other week.



I have one, 
You can lock it in two positions. Lock it over the door or as an hand-support.
Just look where you put it for you have to drill holes and add plates inside. 
Even unlocked it works as a deterrend for burglars.
It's Italian and they know anything about burglars


----------



## Trevor (Feb 25, 2008)

lenny said:


> Thats right Trev, it doubles up as a grip handle when climbing aboard and when closed it covers the door opening and is lockable.
> 
> The door on my van is the barn type and seems very fragile so I thought that one of these would cover both doors,top and bottom and give me peace of mind



Lenny the one i saw was on a newish van it must have been fitted when new and it did double up as a hand rail, they are only give you security when you leave the van not when you are in it unless you go through your cab after you lock it but methinks that is not wise in case you needed to get out in an emergency


----------



## Belgian (Feb 25, 2008)

lenny said:


> Thats right Trev, it doubles up as a grip handle when climbing aboard and when closed it covers the door opening and is lockable.
> 
> The door on my van is the barn type and seems very fragile so I thought that one of these would cover both doors,top and bottom and give me peace of mind


Just saw you have also a barn-door. Me too. I put the thing over the two halves of the door. I also use it to attach the dogs on a long leash on it.
Only 57£ seems costly, thought I had it cheaper; but prices went up !


----------



## hillwalker (Feb 25, 2008)

i cannie see the point of puttin a big lock on yir door,
when you've got windows all around the van,if they want they will get in
but it's up to the you, thats just my opinion


----------



## Belgian (Feb 25, 2008)

It is a solid thing, although it is in aluminium. It is not to be opened by force
in a few minutes. And don't think you just can smash a perspex window of a MH. You can try a crowbar but it will cost you time. If a burglar wants to get in he will smash the front-windows and open the doors. The build-up is quite safe; unless the sidedoor lock (which can be blocked with a Fiamma hinge)


----------



## Trevor (Feb 25, 2008)

Lenny the fella i saw with one got his van from Birtley so if you decide your going to have one it may be the place to start, the place is on the main drag through Birtley opposite all the factories


----------



## lenny (Feb 25, 2008)

***** said:


> HI Lenny, the only trouble is, that you can beef up the door as much as you want, but all a thief has to do is just pull on the window and it will break open
> This was explained to my by a fitter at a large dealership
> I was going to make my door like Fort Knox, but after listening to him, I decided that it just was not worth it, as if they want to get in, they will



Sad but true Graham, I remember reading somewhere that the hardened theif can aquire a device for £5 that will disable any tracker system fitted to your van. Now tere's food for thought


----------



## sundown (Feb 25, 2008)

lenny said:


> Sad but true Graham, I remember reading somewhere that the hardened theif can aquire a device for £5 that will disable any tracker system fitted to your van. Now tere's food for thought


hi lenny, your previous anti-theft idea was far superior than any anti-theft 
devices,  take the steering wheel with you when you leave the van


----------



## lenny (Feb 25, 2008)

sundown said:


> hi lenny, your previous anti-theft idea was far superior than any anti-theft
> devices,  take the steering wheel with you when you leave the van



Aye and wear it round your neck

PS  The best idea's are the simple one's


----------



## Belgian (Feb 25, 2008)

sundown said:


> hi lenny, your previous anti-theft idea was far superior than any anti-theft
> devices,  take the steering wheel with you when you leave the van



For sale: steering wheel; fits any Fiat, Citroën or Peugeot van. Never used.


----------



## lenny (Feb 25, 2008)

Belgian said:


> For sale: steering wheel; fits any Fiat, Citroën or Peugeot van. Never used.


. My heart just sank, back to the drawing board I presume


----------



## cipro (Feb 26, 2008)

I.ve put ally door security handle on my van, it does aid exiting the van as the pull handles are inside. As for someone getting in as tesco says ( every little helps ). 

The windows on my van are the small sliding type. I think they are sieze make. you could possibly fit through but it would be hard, now what I'm thinking is with the added door lock on the conversion side when the scum bag is in his exit is back through the window. unless he wants to drive it off
We all have our views etc. But I think the more you show security maybe they will move on


----------



## terry1956 (Feb 26, 2008)

*in answer*

Hi, i also fitted one of these to the door, and the small lock thing for the from side door, must say That i have only ever used them once, the rear one makes a good hand rail, but thats about it, got the pair off e-bay so did not buy at full price, not sure I would as they are not the best made things I have seen for sale.
terry


----------



## GeorgeTelford (Feb 26, 2008)

If it has one of these small round keys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





it is so simple to defeat a child with a felt tip pen could defeat it, probably faster than using the real key, as the felt tip cap doesnt have a pip to line up....

here is the basic idea (this chap is a little slow) 15 million different keys or one felt tip cap.....

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/515314/picking_a_motorbike_disc_lock_using_a_pen_lid_this_works_on_ot/


----------



## cipro (Feb 26, 2008)

terry1956 said:


> Hi, i also fitted one of these to the door, and the small lock thing for the from side door, must say That i have only ever used them once, the rear one makes a good hand rail, but thats about it, got the pair off e-bay so did not buy at full price, not sure I would as they are not the best made things I have seen for sale.
> terry



One or these I think http://www.twenga.co.uk/offer/133808845.html like people say if they want to get in they will get in


----------



## cipro (Feb 26, 2008)

GeorgeTelford said:


> If it has one of these small round keys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it does seem abit rubbish but I have seen a few vans with them on.


----------



## terry1956 (Feb 26, 2008)

*door lock,*

Hi, yes I have that little door lock on my van, used around 2 times and it fall to bits, total rubbish item.
I am going outside in a bit to play with my motorbike disc lock, if I can open with a plastic pen cap then its going right back to the shop.
terry


----------



## Trevor (Feb 26, 2008)

terry1956 said:


> Hi, yes I have that little door lock on my van, used around 2 times and it fall to bits, total rubbish item.
> I am going outside in a bit to play with my motorbike disc lock, if I can open with a plastic pen cap then its going right back to the shop.
> terry



Ley us know if you open the lock


----------



## terry1956 (Feb 26, 2008)

*In answer*

Hi, well I have been out there playing, 1st a soft plastic cap as per the video, this was a no go, then a second go with heating a hard plastic cap and then sticking it in the key hole, this I have been told will allow the plastic to mold, both a total no go, mind you I paid a lot for this lock and it looks like there some form of shielding inside the lock,
But anyway, with our great police force who needs locks and things.
terry


----------



## cipro (Feb 26, 2008)

terry1956 said:


> Hi, well I have been out there playing, 1st a soft plastic cap as per the video, this was a no go, then a second go with heating a hard plastic cap and then sticking it in the key hole, this I have been told will allow the plastic to mold, both a total no go, mind you I paid a lot for this lock and it looks like there some form of shielding inside the lock,
> But anyway, with our great police force who needs locks and things.
> terry



Well it just goes to show some sites are not right you have a lock like the video and you could not open it with a pen top and you probably spent 10 minutes doing it would be thief may not.

One concern I have with super security is the damage they may do trying to get in but that is the risk we all take


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 26, 2008)

I am firmly in the camp that the more security that is visible, the greater the thief will look for an easier target, unless they have specifically targeted your vehicle. To a thief its all about time and visibility. A thief entering a jemmied door will not cause much interest from a passer by but someones backside or legs flailing from an obviously broken window would certainly have me dialling 999 and no doubt within about three and a half weeks the wailing sirens would appear round the corner at break neck speed, unless of course the Dorset shire number plate spacing hardened thugs had not yet all been brought to book


----------



## GeorgeTelford (Feb 26, 2008)

For someone to steal a motorhome it would be to order ie a specific make and model, so if the *right vehicle* is there with all the security you can muster and there is a *different model *right next door with no security at all they will still steal the one they want, going through all these flimsy defences as if they are not there.

Tracker can be beaten with a simple electronic device costing less than £5 to make.

Alarm systems? if they want the vehicle consider it gone, it may beat a joyrider, BUT I dont think motohomes would be the vehicle of choice.... for valuables an alarm can be safely ignored, when was the last time you saw anyone respond to an alarm going off?


----------



## tresrikay (Feb 26, 2008)

GeorgeTelford said:


> For someone to steal a motorhome it would be to order ie a specific make and model, so if the *right vehicle* is there with all the security you can muster and there is a *different model *right next door with no security at all they will still steal the one they want, going through all these flimsy defences as if they are not there.
> 
> Tracker can be beaten with a simple electronic device costing less than £5 to make.
> 
> Alarm systems? if they want the vehicle consider it gone, it may beat a joyrider, BUT I dont think motohomes would be the vehicle of choice.... for valuables an alarm can be safely ignored, when was the last time you saw anyone respond to an alarm going off?



But your average motorhome is hardly in with the normal every day pinch to order vehicle, it would look odd resprayed, not much good for ringing and by nature of their negligable sales 11000 per year. Probably only about max 40/60 of most popular models each to look for, I think that is why most stolen motorhomes are older models, stolen to sell with a dodgy plate at a knock down price. So that is why I say the more obvious your security the better chance of them looking elsewhere.


----------



## cipro (Feb 26, 2008)

GeorgeTelford said:


> For someone to steal a motorhome it would be to order ie a specific make and model, so if the *right vehicle* is there with all the security you can muster and there is a *different model *right next door with no security at all they will still steal the one they want, going through all these flimsy defences as if they are not there.
> 
> Tracker can be beaten with a simple electronic device costing less than £5 to make.
> 
> Alarm systems? if they want the vehicle consider it gone, it may beat a joyrider, BUT I don't think motohomes would be the vehicle of choice.... for valuables an alarm can be safely ignored, when was the last time you saw anyone respond to an alarm going off?



Because GSM jammers will only prevent GPS/GSM tracking devices to communicate with the base station. The GPS/GSM devices are still able to receive and buffer all GPS positions. The tracking devices will still be able to send out all the GPS positions if the car or when the GSM jammer is shut down. So they can still see where you went that day.

Only GPS jammers will prevent the GPS loggers and GPS/GSM devices to get GPS positions from the Satellites. But they still can track you by the GSM network used by the GPS/GSM devices or track you by your mobile phone.

We have a no information on pricing or availability.

I don't advertise I have a tracker on my van but above only blocks it temperaly and I track by my mobile phone it can even tell me if it is traveling on low loader Ive not yet found one for £5 though I have looked that hard

I try not to worry to much on theft as long as no harm comre to me and dearest everything is replaceable


----------



## terry1956 (Feb 26, 2008)

*in answer*

Hi all, The lock I was trying to get into was my motorbike disc lock, not the one on the motorhome as thats not here in the UK. the disc lock is an oxford make and it as the same looking round lock as the motorhome outside lock, but the plastic cap thing did not work, Come to think of it the machines we all know in certain places have the same type of lock and yet they remain locked with all their money inside, so some of these lock types must be better then others. terry.
I also think that alames are a waste of time, most of the little sods no ways round them, I remember years back one could overcome BMW car locks with by pressing half a tennis ball over the door lock a few times, and some renaults all you had to do was kick the front left wing hard and the door locks came open. At this time my hymer is in france behind a wall with two cctv cameras viewing it, and a very strong wheel clamp on it. i can,t do anymore then that, also get the best insurrance.
terry


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Feb 26, 2008)

*security*

It does not matter what you do ,if they want to get in they will.The harder it is the more damage they do.Not trying to put you off ,if it makes you feel more secure then have one fitted.I hope you never have this awfull propblem it is awfull.


----------



## GeorgeTelford (Feb 26, 2008)

terry1956 said:


> Hi all, The lock I was trying to get into was my motorbike disc lock, not the one on the motorhome as thats not here in the UK. the disc lock is an oxford make and it as the same looking round lock as the motorhome outside lock, but the plastic cap thing did not work, Come to think of it the machines we all know in certain places have the same type of lock and yet they remain locked with all their money inside, so some of these lock types must be better then others. terry.



Seriously, they can all be done....

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=-zy8sEj8etU

Hi Cipro

the jammer stops the tracker working period, unlike the lock thing its not that common to see how the device is made and works


----------



## Biker Jeff (Feb 26, 2008)

I wouldn't touch any of those circular type key locks.
Motorcycle mags have reported for years how crap they are.


----------



## sundown (Feb 26, 2008)

GARY ENGLISH said:


> It does not matter what you do ,if they want to get in they will.The harder it is the more damage they do.Not trying to put you off ,if it makes you feel more secure then have one fitted.I hope you never have this awfull propblem it is awfull.


I agree, if they want to pinch your car or camper, they will
Ive bungled my way through life, forgetting to lock the car and/or camper
sometime even leaving the window open at night,  
the wife thinks im a brainless twit  
but ive never had anything pinched yet, maybe ive just been lucky


----------

